# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  गंजापन दिखे तो करें ये 5 काम

## xman

बाल झड़ने की समस्या वैसे तो बेहद आम है लेकिन अगर सेहतमंद जीवनशैली और बालों की देखभाल के बाद भी इस पर नियंत्रण न हो सके तो यह गंजेपन की शुरुआत हो सकती है। पुरुषों और महिलाओं में गंजापन यानी एलोपेसिया की समस्या आज जितनी आम है, इसके उपचार के प्रति सजगता उतनी ही कम है। कई बार इसके लक्षणों को समझने में ही हमें इतना अधिक समय लग जाता है कि उपचार मुश्किल और अधिक खर्चीला हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

*गंजेपन के कारण*


पुरुषों में एलोपेसिया यानी गंजापन का मुख्य कारण जीन्स व मेल सेक्स हार्मोन हैं। ऐसे में पुरुषों में मांग के पास व सिर के मध्य भाग में बाल झड़ने से गंजेपन की शुरुआत होती है। एलोपेसिया के दौरान पुरुषों के सिर की वे कोशिकाएं  प्रभावित होती हैं जिनसे बाल निकलते हैं। इसमें तेजी के साथ हेयर फोलिकल सिकुड़ने लगते हैं जिससे बाल पतले होते जाते हैं और फिर गिरने लगते हैं। पुरुषों की तरह ही महिलाओं में एंड्रोजन हार्मोन के कारण भी बाल झड़ने लगते हैं। इसमें सिर में मांग के आसपास के बालों का झड़ना शुरू होता है जो धीरे-धीरे सिर के पूरे भाग के गंजेपन में बदल जाता है। इसके अलावा, कोई विशेष स्वास्थ्य समस्या, शारीरिक व मानसिक तनाव, मेनोपॉज के बाद हार्मोनल बदलाव, मेडिकल हिस्ट्री, किसी खास तरह का उपचार आदि भी संबंधित हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*क्या करें*


बाल पूरी पर्सनैलिटी को प्रभावित करते हैं इसलिए गंजेपन की समस्या में अक्सर लोग बहुत परेशान हो जाते हैं। आइये जानते हैं ऐसी कौन सी चीज़ें हैं जो आपको गंजापन या एलोपेसिया के संकेत मिलते ही शुरू कर देनी चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*विशेषज्ञ से मिलना*


गंजेपन की समस्या का संकेत मिलते ही पहला काम आपको ये करना चाहिए कि किसी बहुत अच्छे हेयर केयर प्रोफेशनल या डर्मेटॉलोजिस्ट से मिलना चाहिए। एक प्रोफेशनल ही आपकी इस समस्या को ठीक से समझ सकता है। समस्या को समझने के बाद ही उसका सही उपचार संभव हो पाएगा।

----------


## xman

*बालों की देखभाल करने के तरीके की जांच*


बाल टूटने या एलोपेसिया के बहुत सारे कारण हो सकते हैं। लेकिन सबसे ज्यादा लोगों में इसका कारण बालों की गलत तरह से देखभाल करना होता है। बालों को गलत तरह से सुलझाना और सुखाना। बालों को बहुत टाइट बांधना। अगर आप अपनी इन आदतों को नहीं बदलेंगे तो आपके बाल अधिक से अधिक झड़ने लगेंगे।

----------


## xman

*बालों की नियमित साफ-सफाई*


भले ही आपने इंटरनेट पर पढ़ा हो कि बार-बार बाल धोने से बाल झड़ते हैं, आप अपने बालों की नियमित रूप से सफाई करें। बालों को लगातार शैंपू करने, कंडीशनिंग और मॉइस्चुराइजिंग की जरूरत होती है। हफ्ते में दो से तीन बार शैंपू करने से आपके बालों की गंदगी साफ होती है और इसीसे बालों की ग्रोथ हो पाती है।

----------


## xman

*बालों पर हीट के इस्तेमाल से बचें*


अगर आपको एलोपेसिया हुआ है तो आपके बाल बहुत खराब स्थिति में होंगे। इन बालों में डायरेक्ट हीट का इस्तेमाल इन्हें और खराब कर सकता है। इसलिए फ्लैट आयरन और ब्लो ड्रायर के इस्तेमाल से बचें।

----------


## xman

*डाइट पर ध्यान*


गलत जीवनशैली, अधिक प्रदूषण या शरीर में पोषक तत्वों की कमीं, बात जब बालों के झड़ने की आती है तो हामोनल बदलाव छोड़कर ये सभी इसके बड़े कारण हो सकते हैं। ऐसे में शरीर को पोषक तत्वों की कमीं को पूरा करने के लिए अगर आप अपनी डाइट में इन चीजों को शामिल करेंगे तो गंजेपन की समस्या से छुटकारे में काफी हद तक मदद मिल सकती है। बालों की सेहत के लिए शरीर में प्रोटीन, विटामिन ए, ई, बी और ओमेगा 3 जैसे कई पोषक तत्व का संतुलन जरूरी है। जानिए, डाइट में ऐसी कौन सी चीजें हैं जो बाल झड़ने से रोकती हैं और उन्हें मजबूत बनाती हैं।

----------


## xman

इस तरह से, इन बातों का खयाल रखकर आप अपने बालों को झड़ने और गंजेपन की समस्या से बच सकते हैं।

----------

